# A few to add to the collection



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

So i decided to get a couple more!

I got 2 females 1 BEC beautiful type but only young, also got a satin PEW female!

Then took 2 males 1 satin ivory mouse and anoter perfect black and tan to put to female.

All are around 6-8 weeks and will get pics up later today, they are all stunning!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing them! I love satin PEW and am breeding a litter from mine this month. I think it's called ivory right?


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes ivory is correct, i have 2 and 1 satin bec so hoping to cross them also


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Are they from a breeder? I cannot wait for pics!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Little longer than expected but as promised here are the pics:

The photos really don't due the purity of the colours justice at all! Yes they were all from breeder.

IVORY FEMALE:





































BEC FEMALE: (Convinced she is more a BEW)














































IVORY MALE: (IDENTICAL TO FEMALE)























































All together:




























Young black tan buck:













































All taken with iPhone so not the best pics, and the black specs are down to them just playing and digging in soil haha


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You are so lucky! I can't wait to start with exhibition mice! The BE cream or white doe is really nice, with nice big eyes and long tail.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Lovely mice <3 I love the ivory and the black/tan.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking the ivories =D


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Ohhh....pretty black tan! I just LOVE him!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Your ivory male and female are stunning


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

After looking at these lovelies I had to jump up and check on the status on my pregnant ivory. 

Loving those ears!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The Ivory mice are beautiful. Loving the dark eyed Ivory. Jealous!


----------

